
Silicon Valley should stop ostracizing the military - AndrewKemendo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/silicon-valley-should-stop-ostracizing-the-military/2018/08/08/7a7e0658-974f-11e8-80e1-00e80e1fdf43_story.html
======
cimmanom
It’s very politically convenient to confuse the veterans who endangered (or
gave up) their lives to serve in the military with the military-industrial
complex and the hawkish political factions.

------
lyrius
The military wants smarter bombs to drop inconvenient people or even better
autonomous drones that kill without remorse and convenient button to clear the
history.

------
justaaron
oh the nerve, the cheek, the gall...

and it's also paywalled... so, let's avoid enriching the worlds richest man
any further, shall we?

~~~
justaaron
re: nerve cheek gall = the 717 billion dollar leech that sells fear and trades
in boots-on-the-ground vs dead-locals erm 'collateral damage' could stand to
ditch it's entrepreneurial approach to global corporate empire and perhaps
consider scaling back, vs bankrupting it's host or openly admitting it's
mercenary nature...

~~~
justaaron
...to say nothing of wars on emotions that result in being stuck in
afghanistan over a decade and a half later to the cumulative tune of roughly
5-7 trillion dollars in loans called appropriations that are still getting
kicked down the road like a rusty can, but I digress...

